# This is what happens when you don't clean the sponge filter!



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I was wondering why my nitrates were going up again...


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Small pores filling up too quick!


----------



## bigfish (Jun 10, 2011)

What am I looking at? I only see the Paul frank monkey


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

bigfish said:


> What am I looking at? I only see the Paul frank monkey
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


The black thing with 2 shrimps on it is a sponge.


----------



## tankies (Feb 1, 2012)

solarz said:


> The black thing with 2 shrimps on it is a sponge.


it does happen to me too when it gets clogged slowly...i just remove it and replace then, its back to normal siphoning.


----------

